# Space Marines Vehicles Naming Conventions



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

So I've bought a few vehicles and plan on getting a few more in the near future. And I want to write some fluff for them. I have not been able to find any rules on how to name vehicles though. (For example I know that the US Navy names ships after states, territories, famous people, and such.)

Specifically are there rules for naming rhinos, razorbacks, land raiders, predators, vindicators, drop pods, land speeders, or whirlwinds?

Are drop pods and other vehicles (like land speeders or whirlwinds) even have names?

This is for my Salamanders company by the way.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

I am painting Salamanders too! I am going for names of volcanoes.

You are from Hawaii eh?:grin:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, all the vehicles have a mark.

Mark I, mark II, mark IV and so on.

The actual name you read is a title given to the vehicle which i so far haven't figured out any reason why some vehicles are name as they are.

And then there is the pattern, like like raiders.
Mark 3 raider, ultima pattern.

Come to think of it i'm not fully sure myself on how the mark system works, i need to look into that, beeing mechanicus and all.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Considering the almost religious monk aspect of the marines, variations and permutations of "divine","Righteous", "wrath", "fury","light", "hammer", "god" usually work.

Hence the "Godhammer" pattern lascannons on the lascannon, vehicles called "Righteous fury", etc.

Depending on the core mythology for the chapter, anyway. Space Wolves favour the norse legendary names ('Mjollnir' for at least one land raider - it's Thor's hammer),


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, you meant like a personal name for the individual tank itself?

And not a new class.

Well, then go nuts, you'll know if you are far to off i guess.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Consider looking into the BL Salamander books by Nick Kyme for inspiration. Generally, chromedog gives good advice, but I'd add the caveat that Salamanders names would likely refer to forges, hammers, anvils, coals, fire, flames, bellows, saurians, scaled leather, volcanoes, etc. It's also worth keeping in mind that Salamanders are one of the most "humanitarian" chapters, in spite of their black-skin-red-eyes--a name like "Mercy's Hammer," "Sheltering Hand," or "Bulwark of Trust" wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

My Sisters' tanks earn their names, I think that's the best way to name them  3rd was the last to get named but maybe the most heroic. Carrying ten Sisters to claim an objective through the fire layed down by 1200 points of CSM, she won me the game  I painted some serious battle damage on her and named her _the Unyielding_.

The Salamander versions might suond better if associated with dragons or something but it's really up to you - as you knew already 

EDIT: Oh, Mossy Toes beat me to it


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

View attachment 13437

Sekke IV? Sekme IV? Seyme IV? I have no idea what I call 'em...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Looks like I have a lot more research to do (I know quite a bit from living where I live, but Hawaiian names don't quite have the sound I want, i.e., harsh).

@Mossy Toes: I'll keep the humanitarian aspect in mind.

@Zakath: I'd like to go into battle with all my units named, but I have no problem renaming them and creating new fluff for them. (I really should post it up somewhere for feedback....)


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I never understood the naming of vehicles and ships in 40k.They name things full all out phrases like The Vengeful Spirit.( My mind just went blank ) anyway the US Navy makes sense with their naming system 

DDGs are named after war heros CGs famous battles, Subs states, Carriers presidents

Which this makes more sense so I often wondered what kinda retard looks a ship or tank in the 41st M and says Lets name it The Emperors Divine Will of Justice May His Will be Done. There thats a good name


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The system of ship naming in 40k is that it is often named after or by the person responsible for its construction.

After that.... it's pretty much what yuo said


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

i've decided to name all my tanks after the combiner forms from the original transformer series. I currently have "Abominus" and will soon have "Superion" and "Defensor"


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Naming conventions for vehicles in particular seem to be all over the place. Some have long grand titles, some are just short "nicknames", some seem to be unnamed or just have serial numbers like droids in Star Wars, and some may share a name with the individual or squad they are assigned to which may vary from mission to mission.
There is little standardization. It seems to be at the whim of the forge that builds it or the army that receives it.

As for the issue of Marks, "Mark" (sometimes abbreviated "Mk.") is roughly equivalent to "version" or "type", and it primarily used for technological advances to designate a level of development.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_(designation)


----------

